# Lordosis and the Forces



## cjette1 (3 Aug 2013)

Hello,

First and foremost, I tried searching but found nothing specific to my case.
And as it stands, I have passed my medical and the tech said all checks out and looks fine. I've been merit listed and am just playing the waiting game. Now, to the matter at hand.  

This may be just a personal opinion, but I've always felt that I have had a slightly exaggerated curve on my back (look up lordosis, to get the idea). It's never really caused me discomfort but it does look a little more "bendy" than a normal posture. During my medical nothing came up, but I'm just wondering if anybody has any input or experience about whether this may or may not affect my future. 
Or furthermore, with lordosis specifically, can it be self corrected?

Additional information: I am merit listed for infantry, so I'm fully expecting it to be pretty harsh on the body as is.

Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## MikeL (3 Aug 2013)

cjette1 said:
			
		

> Or furthermore, with lordosis specifically, can it be self corrected?



You'll probably be better off getting a physical exam from a Dr and asking him/her if anything can be done about it, rather then getting an opinion online.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Aug 2013)

You've been told it works, why do you want to fix it?


----------



## cjette1 (5 Aug 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You've been told it works, why do you want to fix it?



I guess you're right. I've just heard the stories of people who let a minor issue escalate over a period of time and it only worsens. Eg: knee injuries. 

I don't ever want to be "that person" who says "I really wish I would have checked it out earlier". 
Eh, only time will tell. If I passed I suppose it's nothing worth fretting over.


----------



## Aryabarzine (24 Sep 2013)

Hey, I'm in the same stage at this point and am playing the waiting game. I'm only wondering whether or not you received a response from them yet and or if you or anyone else would have a rough idea how long typically this waiting game may last from the the time you are Merited?

Any replies will be appreciated.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Sep 2013)

It is sort of frowned upon to ask the same question a few times in a short timeframe;  hopefully someone will be able to 'ballpark' answer your question.


----------

